
An Instagram star with 2M followers couldn't sell 36 T-shirts - searchableguy
https://www.insider.com/instagrammer-arii-2-million-followers-cannot-sell-36-t-shirts-2019-5
======
hanklazard
I wonder how much of this is that she’s young and I imagine many of her
followers are as well (ie, they may not have as much money to spend). I follow
some wood-workers on YouTube/Insta with fewer followers and they definitely
seem to sell a lot of goods.

------
Sz3k
Don't think there is an "influencer bubble", especially since "influencer" is
such a strange term. Simpler explanation: influencers this day and age,
really, have 2 jobs mashed into one: content creator and salesperson. From
what this article said, this drop had neither the content to sell ("plain
black branded shirts", nothing unique) nor the sales techniques (the article
goes in-depth into this too). I hope she learned and improves her next drop so
it's better next time.

------
Firebrand
Isn’t this problem why Walmart is interested in TikTok?

Teenager sees an article of clothing an influencer is wearing and then taps a
button for it to be delivered with 2-day Walmart+ shipping in their size.

~~~
pscoutou
I thought Walmart’s interest in TikTok was about tracking demographics, user
location and consumer tastes in China.

~~~
ShamelessC
They'd only be buying the non-Chinese operations is what I heard.

------
noetokyo
This interesting, I was looking through popular instagram stars such as Messi
and not even 30% of his followers are real users.

~~~
kwonkicker
How do you measure that?

------
hindsightbias
Does PG have a t-shirt line?

------
trynewideas
(2019)

~~~
ThrowawayR2
Also, it was discussed on HN at the time as well:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20190886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20190886)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20063667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20063667)

